# Ph.D salary



## foss0210

Hello

These days I am graduating my Ph.D. in biochemistry at Technion, Israel.

I am looking for a job as a lab manager in German Biotech/Pharma industry.

What salary should I expect ?

Thank you in advance


----------



## smahs

It should be in the north of 50k. Bayer offered 72k to a friend with 1 year post PhD experience. But that was in the production consulting business. BASF offers about 60-70k without industrial experience. Hope this helps.


----------



## bluesaturn

Really? That high?


----------



## smahs

Its not that high. Some three years back Aldi offered 70k+ to diplom graduates for supply chain management. Both Bayer and BASF are in the top 5 chemical companies globally. Sanofi is also a famous global company, but they offer less. So it would really vary depending on the company. In general salaries would be lower for production jobs than research jobs. Also the market is different currently, but still I would expect 50k at the least from large companies.


----------



## bluesaturn

Let's say it is higher what you would earn in science (30k or less).


----------



## smahs

Define "science" in your context, please. And mention what exact position you are asking for. It would highly depend on what area of science you are referring to. In (bio)chemistry research, the salaries are usually higher than biological research.

For 30k or less, it would not make sense to hire a foreigner. Perhaps an EU worker, but certainly not from outside. They would at least have to spend on your relocation and your integration courses, which would be economical only if you are a specialist resource for which salaries are of course higher. At a lot of places in academia, post docs are paid higher than 36k.

Then again, I am assuming here that you know how to pick the right jobs and negotiate for salaries.


----------



## ba9ur

Thank you.
What about salaries in finance or marketing with master degree 3 language


----------



## smahs

Sorry I only have idea about some scientific and engineering positions. But you could use glassdoor to get an estimate. Good luck!


----------

